# Captain Tom Augustus Bevis, RMSPC



## Paul99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am researching the history of Southampton's Time Ball, which was installed on South Castle in 1884, moved to South Western House in 1904 and decommissioned in 1933. It was installed by the town council and harbour board following a letter from Captain Tom Augustus Bevis, the local superintendent of the Royal Mail Steam Packet Company, who was a veteran of the West Indian Mails. he died in 1894. 

I've had lots of fun looking through the local archives and newspapers, but search as I can I have been unable to find anyone who has a photograph of the Company's sea captains. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks in anticipation

Paul


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Paul,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Paul *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.

Have you tried the local rag "southern evening echo" Keith Hamilton is the local shipping corespondent.


----------



## Paul99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you Gulpers and R58484956 for your greetings and helpful advice - I hadn't thought of doing that. I will let you know how I get on, 

Best Wishes

Paul


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Try here: http://collections.rmg.co.uk/archive/objects/492013.html

There is a reference to an album of photographs of captains for 1870...

Dave W


----------



## Paul99 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Dave W,

Many, many thanks. I did search the NMM archives but obviously didn't do a very good job. I expect to visit Greenwich for various other research projects but this was the most important thing I had to find.

Thanks again

Paul


----------

